# Boat choice help?



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Fella's,

I'm considering a 16 or 17 foot jon boat, similar to the Tracker Grizzly All-Welded one w/ center console for fishin Currituck/Albemarle/Pamlico Sounds as well as lower Chesapeake Bay on calm sea days. Is this a decent choice?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sorry it took so long ...i would not go alum in salt...


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

if you want to follow rattler's suggestion then check into hulls from carolina skiff. they are very competitive with aluminim hulls in the smaller sizes. 

personally i'd go with a v-hull in that size range, a jon boat will have very few days that you can leave the lee of the shore. with a v hull you'll probably get to fish twice as often. 

have fun, stay safe

jerry


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

IMHO I would not tell anyone to get a Carolina Skiff if they plan to fish the Chesapeake. I can't speak for the Albemarle or Pamlico, but I've seen the Currituck get nasty as I drove over the bridge. I think they are great boats down south for inshore waters.
I fish with a friend who bought a 19' semi-vee and that boat really pounds in the littlest chop, like 1/2 to 1 ft. We rarely made it out of the river. A 2 ft chop will get you soaking wet no matter how slow you go, which isn't so great when it's cold out.
If you want to see for yourself, rent a skiff at that place in Gloucester on an average day (5-10 knot winds) and see how far you can get towards the bay.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i think we're on the same track: a carolina skiff, or any jon boat, won't get you out very often and a v hull will be a little better. 

my main point was that carolina skiff hulls cost about the same as a similar sized aluminum jon boat. 

i agree withyou in that this is one case where size really does matter, regardless of what your wife tells you.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Thanks fellas. Good to know I was thinkin along your lines.

Tracker Grizzlies are alum, all-welded with sort of a mod-V/semi-V.

I looked into Carolina skiffs and like y'all say I think they're too flat-bottomed.

I'm lookin' towards a V hull, alum, welded boat.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

The Grizzly is a nice boat. I've got an aluminum bass boat (G3) with a similar semi-vee bass-type hull that does handle waves better than a skiff, but I still wouldn't go far from the boat ramp in the Chesapeake.

Aluminum has these disadvantages:
Because of electrolysis I wouldn't leave it docked anywhere.
You have to rinse it out real well when you're done.
I've heard a rumor that a penny left in the bilge can eat through the hull.
The metal hull get really hot to touch in the summer.

It has these benefits:
Easy to tow with a small vehicle like a car.
Hull can take banging into rocks and logs.

All in all I go bass fishing in it a lot more than saltwater fishing. I would rather have a fiberglass boat because of the stuff I named above. I'm on the lookout for a fiberglass flats boat now because of the bass fishing. If I was lucky enough to live down where you do I would get a used 17-18 V-Hull foot center console. It's the same amount of money as on Grizzly once you put a motor on it.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

I've been a lucky guy, and have had more than my share of boats. I have fished the Chesapeake, having lived in Annapolis for many years. I now live in Stuart, Florida and fish the inshore waters of the Indian River, St. Lucie River, St. Lucie Inlet as well as outside in the near shore Atlantic. 

When I was shopping for my current boat, gave serious consideration to a Grizzley as well as a Carolina skiff. Around here, the Grizzley has very low resale value. I was told by the salesman, (a decent guy) that he was not too sure about using a Griz offshore in the salt. The Carolina skiff was my next choice and I attempted to locate a 16' with apporpriate power. I went for a ride in a friends and was not impressed, harsh ride in any chop. Offshore would not be suitable for me, although I don't question the durability or safety. Bottom line, I wound up with a Boston Whaler 150 with a Merc. 60 4stroke. For me, it is near to a perfect boat. Great ride for a 15' with the new hull design. Size wise, it is virtually as large as the old 16' Montauk. Unsinkable, without question. Dry, comfortable ride, and I go outside in 1-2' chop. Only downside is I wish it was a center console, and if I were wishing, I'd like a live well, and trolling motor, both addable. Boat, motor, trailer package was probably 6grand more than the Grizley, but resale may level the field if I ever sell. 5 year warranty on the engine, (made my Yamaha, except for the EFI) and a folding tongue trailer, neatly fitting in the garage. 

I would also take a hard look at a 14'-16' McKee Craft, excellent boats, and there are some great "leftover" or "used" deals.

One thing is for sure, the fish don't know what type of boat your in......or if they do know, they don't seem to care.  

Best luck in finding the right boat.
jim


----------

